# Coloradan Dies on Marsh Creek, (From Raftzone post)



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

"On May 19, 2006, the Custer County Sheriff's Office received a report 
that a member of a rafting party on Marsh Creek had passed away due to 
a heart attack. Arrangements were made for law enforcement, Forest 
Service personnel and a Deputy Coroner to go into Marsh Creek area and 
retrieve the body. 

"When personnel arrived on scene it was determined that the victim, 
James Stewart, age 50 of Telluride, Colorado, had gone into the water 
from a raft that had flipped, the afternoon of Thursday, May 18, 2006. 

"The Custer County Sheriff's Office would like to thank all the other 
agencies that assisted in the recovery effort. 

"No further details will be released on this incident as it is under 
investigation. 

"The Custer County Sheriff's Office Marine Deputy would like to remind 
everyone that the river is very dangerous this time of year. We have 
extreme high water due to early spring run off. She advised that Marsh 
Creek is almost to the point where it would be un-navigable, and if 
you do choose to float this section of the river you must have expert 
knowledge in river navigation. 

"She recently received a report that at the first foot bridge on Marsh 
Creek, kayakers had to duck to float under. Any vessel larger than a 
kayak will not be able to clear the bridge; there it is advised to 
scout the bridge prior to floating." 

http://boatertalk.com/forum/RaftZone/1031028


----------

